# Men.. my hubby needs some help when he rides ;)



## Ambrose (May 24, 2012)

He wants to know how to sit in his saddle without crushing his manhood... lol
How do you guys do it?


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Im not a guy but my trainer says tighty whities....lol and keeping the whole package in the front not under!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Trackseat ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's leaning too far forward on his crotch.

He needs to tilt his pelvis forward so he's sitting on his seat bones. It's gonna be like a "lazy" seat and then gradually he can learn to sit up more and he'll be fine.

I had male students and this is what I noticed


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Western: sit more on his rump. A chair seat, at least a modified one, helps. So does a long leg, which seems the opposite, but shorter stirrups often result in gripping with the knee and creating a fulcrum point that the rump can bounce around.










_Dave Carter, old time Spur cowpuncher, riding "Butterbean" while the herd of the last roundup on the old Espuela (Spur) Land and Cattle Company stop at a watering place. SMS Ranch, Texas._, 1910










_Pink Murray, famous wagon boss of the OR ranch in southern Arizona, mounted on his favorite horse. Navajo Indian blankets were used as saddle blankets, and "Pink" had a good one. OR Range, Arizona_, 1909










Erwin E. Smith Collection Guide | Collection Guide

English: use the thigh more and the seat bones less. The best advice I got was as soon as I get in the saddle, pull on the front of the saddle with the goal of forcing my knees as low as they will go. That seems to set me up to ride with a light rump but one that still doesn't bounce. I'm not a real English rider, but I do it sometimes...so take that advice for what you paid for it! :wink:

Also, see this thread:

http://www.horseforum.com/western-riding/posting-while-trotting-male-riders-79035/


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not a guy but from what I know if he is sitting properly he should be fine. Meaning he is sitting too far forwards and needs to sit on his seat bones more.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

Also I think this is in the wrong section...


----------

